# best reel for inshore saltwater?



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

hey i was wondering what is the best reel the core,chronarch or curado for inshore saltwater fishing and the one that is holding up the best in the saltwater i am looking for something light 7.6 oz or less
thanks for any help


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

revo


----------



## Capt. Adam Jaynes (Mar 6, 2008)

I fish with the core almost daily and have been very satisfied.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

CORE


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Any of the reels you mentioned will be fine. 

Waderdude go find a Abu support board to hang out at if you can find one.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Bantam1 said:


> Any of the reels you mentioned will be fine.
> 
> Waderdude go find a Abu support board to hang out at if you can find one.


 LMMFAO!!!!!!! I second that.. I actually took a Revo "Inshore" apart last night..I was amazed at the amount of corrosion I saw on the frame and clutch pawl.. Only time I've ever seen that amount was on a first edition MG.. Not to mention it was a pain to get back together..Shimano all the way baby!


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

the chronarch or the core... fished with both and was satisfied with both, but the chronarch 50mg is lighter.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

My favorite reel is the 50Mg. Very light, very small foot print, and holds enough braid for any application in the bay. I have a pair (with the original frame style) that are in flawless condition, and they see the majority of my fishing time.

I won't even take a Revo to work on it (seriously).

Mike


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

old chronarch 100sf but they dont make it anymore...so i like the new citica too


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

I like the 50mg. Ryan, I like those 100sf's too. Just cant find a good one for a reasonable price.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

just run away from the revos i work at academy and i have sen more come back them go out i wouldn't waste the money and i mean you will waste it i would rather use a coke can and string than that but i really like the curado its a work horse.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I just got me two of the Curado E7's I sure hope they hold up like the old green one(which is still in service). My Citica 100DSV is doing well.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

My E7 works great. Had it since it came out and had no problems thus far. A friend that worked at cutrate said it wasn't worth a flying flip, but I don't really trust his judgment based on what I've seen.


----------

